# US Unemployment Down to 5.9%...Lowest in 6 Years



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2014)

Unemployment in the US has dropped to 5.9%, which is the lowest it's been in 6 years...http://news.mpbn.net/post/unemployment-falls-59-percent


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 3, 2014)

Good news for the US.

Our figures are going in the wrong direction.
We have a very misguided government.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2014)

As I understand it, huge numbers of long-term unemployed have stopped looking....and are no longer counted.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes Meanderer. Unemployment figures are not easy to interpret. Change in the participation rate is something that needs to be examined. Also the definition of employment. Over here, if you receive just one hour of work in a week you are removed from the tally.


----------



## BobF (Oct 3, 2014)

Worse for many is the lower wages for most now working.   Those extra unemployed are neglected and lost for the count.   Some effort has been made to make sure all unemployed are counted and not ignored, but it never happens to be done.   Many one time good earners are now working fo two jobs and lower wages.   It is a real mess to try to understand how this is really representing good for the US.    One example shown on our evening news was people hiring only college degree folks at $50,000 start wage to do some programing work.    How about the working class folks, labor or factory workers?


----------



## oldman (Oct 4, 2014)

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102057538?trknav=homestack:topnews:2


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 4, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> As I understand it, huge numbers of long-term unemployed have stopped looking....and are no longer counted.



Also, a lot that are now working are only working part-time so aren't making enough to live on.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 4, 2014)

The unemployment rate has been steadily dropping since President Obama took office, the economy is improving....imagine the praise if he was a white Republican.


----------



## oldman (Oct 4, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> The unemployment rate has been steadily dropping since President Obama took office, the economy is improving....imagine the praise if he was a white Republican.



Racism, always racism.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 4, 2014)

Its STILL all Bushs fault.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 4, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Yes Meanderer. Unemployment figures are not easy to interpret. Change in the participation rate is something that needs to be examined. Also the definition of employment. Over here, if you receive just one hour of work in a week you are removed from the tally.




Unemployment figures are put out by the Labor Department after Obama and company approves it


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 4, 2014)

Yup, these numbers really don't account for the under employed, part timers or the cash only economy. Numbers released near the end of a week that included negative secret service and ebola new with ISIS still in the picture.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 6, 2014)

We could take it to the streets but we might trip over the potholes...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 6, 2014)

Now there is an obvious opportunity for job creation.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 6, 2014)

Unemployment numbers may be down... however, wages for the poor and middle class have been stagnant for the last decade or more.. while the wealthy have seen an increase of 287% in their incomes.   So tell me again how things are improving for the average person?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 6, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Its STILL all Bushs fault.



I think we can go back much farther than that.. TO REAGAN.. with his ill conceived supply side economics.. or REAGANOMICS as it has been termed.   He is the one who began the GOPs assault on the middle class and laid the groundwork for what the GOP has been able to provide to the wealthy at the expense of the rest of us..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2015)

*252,000 Jobs in December '14, Unemployment Down to 5.6%*

Unemployment...http://www.forbes.com/sites/samanth...00-jobs-in-december-unemployment-down-to-5-6/



> Employers added 252,000 jobs in December, according to the latest payroll report out Friday morning from the Bureau of Labor Statistics. That figure is somewhat stronger than economists’ forecast that 240,000 jobs would be added. The unemployment rate, which is drawn from a different survey of households, moved down to 5.6%, the lowest level since the recession and a greater than expected decline from last month’s 5.8%.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 10, 2015)

Hahaha.... and NOW ole' Mitchie is trying to take credit for it!!   Imagine that..


----------



## BobF (Jan 10, 2015)

Something to note is that many of those unemployed for long periods do not show up in these stats at all.   They should be recognized as still unemployed or now fully or partially employed.   Not recognizing there existence does not make their lives any better or worse, just ignored.  

Who is this Mitchie you speak of QuickSilver.   I must have missed his name in the article being reviewed.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 10, 2015)

The latest report for December also showed a decrease/loss in wages and a decrease in work force participation number. Un/underemployment still a huge problem.

http://theweek.com/speedreads/index...own-but-labor-force-participation-is-way-down


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2015)

The government lies.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 10, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> The government lies.



No, the government doesn't lie....it just juggles the numbers so as to make people think that everything is nice and Rosy.  Jobs numbers, Alone, are nearly meaningless unless wages, etc., for those jobs are included.  

Perhaps the MOST "telling" statistic is the Number of People on Food Stamps.  At last count there were about 47 million people in the US who are receiving Food Stamps.  That means that about 1 in every 6 people in this nation needs government assistance to put a decent meal on the table.  Now, THAT is a statistic that should be garnering some Serious Attention from our government.  What good is a job if it doesn't lift a person or family out of poverty??


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 10, 2015)

There is NO way these GOP people are going to give the President credit for anything.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 10, 2015)

As the jobs picture brightens those people who gave up looking come back into the labor force. Yes it would be great if wages increased. It would be great if large corporations hadn't moved jobs overseas. It would have been great if the Republicans had supported a more robust recovery stimulus. But given all the head winds the economy has had to face since the economy's near collapse in 2008 I think nearly seven years positive job growth is a remarkable accomplishment.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 10, 2015)

The economy is vastly improved over when we hit the depths of the recession in early 2009.  It's been a slow climb out, much of the delay due to the gridlock in Congress.  Elected representatives did not want to legislate to improve an economy that might make political "hay" for the other Party.  Through that gridlock, the employment situation has improved.

There are still those who attempt to discredit any improvement for political reasons.  Some try to bring the "participation rate" into the equation.  "Many have tired of looking for work so have dropped out."  Many have quit looking for work because they have retired!!!  We are seeing thousands of us "boomers" reach retirement age and droping out of 'participating' in the employment arena.

Certainly, many are "underemployed".  We have preached the necessity to get a college degree.  We have told kids not to worry about building huge piles of college debt.  We have assumed they would all find high paying jobs in already saturated fields.  In the meantime, we have steered kids away from the trades and from more technical work.  Now, there is a shortage of construction workers, medical technicians, etc.  There is a glut of history majors, graphic arts majors, etc.  

Our firm won't let me retire.  I'm 68 years old and they insist that I continue working 50 hours/week.  There just aren't folks out there prepared to do what I do.  One of our offices is looking for Engineers and would hire those with experience on the spot.  They just aren't out there!!  

As I've said before, on this discussion board, not one of our kids went to college out of high school and all have remained gainfully employed.  Knock on wood, not one of our kids or their spouses has ever moved from one job unless they have had a better one waiting.  

If you want work... If you really want work and will go where the work is and will exhibit good work ethic, you can find work in the U.S. today.  If the area in which you live happens to fall into one of the higher unemployment locations and you are not willing to move... you will be unemployed or underemployed.  If you can't show up on time, show up sober, show up willing to work harder and longer than anyone else there... you will be unemployed or underemployed.  If you are assuming you are 'owed' employment and do not feel it necessary to learn something new every day... you will be unemployed or underemployed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2015)

BobF said:


> Who is this Mitchie you speak of QuickSilver.



She's speaking about this Mitchie.  http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/no-wonder-mitch-mcconnell-wants-credit-the-economy




> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) this week raised a few eyebrows, claiming that Republicans deserve credit for the nation’s improved economic conditions. It was an amazing turn of events for a Republican leader who spent the 2014 election cycle blaming President Obama for weak economic growth.
> But in light of the new job numbers, the motivation behind McConnell’s ridiculous rhetoric is at least understandable – it’s been a long while since Americans have seen job growth like this.
> 
> How long, exactly? Well, the unemployment rate has fallen to 5.6% – its lowest point in nearly seven years – but that’s not always the best metric to watch. Rather, the figures I care about most are straight-up job creation totals, and by this metric, 2014 was the best year since 1999.
> ...













Politifact's take on what was said/alleged...http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...mcconnell-says-economic-uptick-coincides-exp/


----------



## BobF (Jan 10, 2015)

Well just some comments about claims made in that article about who and why.   Under Clinton the Republicans were in the congress working to help him lower debt and keep the country running too.   Now under Bush, in his last two years for sure we had full Democrat control of the Bush Congress and with their help our economy went to pot and lots of economic problems came to surface.   Best to not be so sure you can just point to Democrats or Republicans and assure of good or poor economy.   In today's economy we now have the highest ever debt shown at $18.1 trillion.   Nothing to be proud of at all and somewhere ahead of us it must all be addressed and paid down.   Pretty sad as prior to the Democrat's taking over Bushes government debt was at about $7.5 trillion and that was because Clinton had helped bring debt down from higher numbers into mid $7 trillion range.   Good for Clinton for doing that.   But in the recent 10 years we have had Democrats that see no wrong with bankrupting the US with crazy spending.   And mostly for real questionable justifications.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> There is NO way these GOP people are going to give the President credit for anything.



I agree.  I've been listening to some conservative talk shows on the radio, because all other choices have been removed from the stations. :dollar:  It seems they will always find a way to discredit anything positive that happens under Obama or any democrat in office.  If they have to acknowledge something, they say it's because republicans helped them.  I don't expect the GOP to give the President any credit, I know better.  I'm an Independent, and I don't agree with everything Obama does or wants to do, but I give credit where credit is due.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2015)

Don M. said:


> No, the government doesn't lie....it just juggles the numbers so as to make people think that everything is nice and Rosy.



Being presented with data that has been "massaged" is never good for anyone who wants to determine the truth of a situation. Much better to be given raw, unedited data. But you're probably right - in a court of law they could always prove that they didn't "lie" - they just "indulged in some creative accounting".




> Perhaps the MOST "telling" statistic is the Number of People on Food Stamps.  At last count there were about 47 million people in the US who are receiving Food Stamps.  That means that about 1 in every 6 people in this nation needs government assistance to put a decent meal on the table.  Now, THAT is a statistic that should be garnering some Serious Attention from our government.  What good is a job if it doesn't lift a person or family out of poverty??



I've seen that number as well. Now what _that_ statistic doesn't take into account is, how many of those recipients REALLY need that assistance? I personally knew one "family" (5 kids, mom not married to dad but living together and not all the kids had the same father) that had a standing order for a weekly cab ride to a fancy supermarket 3 towns away. The cab ride cost $25 EACH WAY and they would return with at least a dozen bags of food.

Meanwhile, their brand-new Cadillac sat in the driveway, and their kids were left at home to watch cartoons on their 65", 1080p TV. They all, even the kids, had the latest iPhones, laptops and videogaming systems with tons of games and movies.

They had 2 dogs, 3 cats and a few reptiles (food for which is supposedly not covered by food stamps). They had the premium cable and internet services and ordered delivery food quite often.

Yes, they were milking the system. Yes, they might not be representative of the entire system. My question would be, what percentage of the system DO they represent? Too many stories being circulated of similar situations to discount ...


----------



## BobF (Jan 10, 2015)

Interesting about those food stamps folks and what they can get.  Until recently they could only get to take what was not disallowed by Clinton's rules, but know they can get most anything they want.   So who have been the deciders and leaders that have now allowed no restrictions for the food stamps folks.   Who have they been for the last 8 years running our congress?   Democrats is who.   But some want to say Republicans who have not had control in the Congress for 8 years.   Until Reid is out of leadership not much of anything was allowed to be judged and voted on.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 10, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> The economy is vastly improved over when we hit the depths of the recession in early 2009.  It's been a slow climb out, much of the delay due to the gridlock in Congress.  Elected representatives did not want to legislate to improve an economy that might make political "hay" for the other Party.  Through that gridlock, the employment situation has improved.
> 
> There are still those who attempt to discredit any improvement for political reasons.  Some try to bring the "participation rate" into the equation.  "Many have tired of looking for work so have dropped out."  Many have quit looking for work because they have retired!!!  We are seeing thousands of us "boomers" reach retirement age and droping out of 'participating' in the employment arena.
> 
> ...



I mostly agree but unless you have such a high demand or unique skill it's tough in many areas of the country and it is cost prohibitive to move or retrain for many even if advanced certification. I've seen geographic differences in economic robustness for decades. I don't think it's just the 62 year olds or retirement age not working above board anyway. 

I think a problem for many around 50ish is that they were the first generation brainwashed into believing they could have a career for life in other words it's what you do, what you are. This works against the job applicant and employer because both are thinking in terms of specialists/specialties which makes it's tough to get work out their field even though they could do it-tunnel vision. I know hard core blue collar with licenses and certifications that have trouble finding a job. Many of the good union jobs also have stipulations or non competes which prohibit retirees not at social security or pension yet from working in their field in any fashion. Many HRs profile justly or unjustly.

I will say more will have to accept that they will have to change or adapt. Doing 30 at one job or company is a rarity and will be a rarity..


----------

